# Lots of machines at auction.



## GummyMonster (Nov 4, 2022)

Came across this business dispersal.









						Edmonton, AB - November  9, 2022 - Absolute Public Complete Dispersal Auction for W.R. Scott Equipment Ltd.
					

Sample introduction/description of auction, it will be shown on home page




					bid.clubbid.com
				




 Quite a few metal working equipment if anyone is interested.
K.


----------



## PeterT (Nov 4, 2022)

High priced goodies in this box assuming you have the matching mill spindle 









						Narex MTE, Model: VHV 36, Universal Boring Head
					

This item is part of the online auction: Edmonton, AB - November  9, 2022 - Absolute Public Complete Dispersal Auction for W.R. Scott Equipment Ltd.. Bidding starts Oct 26 and ends Nov 9. Item is loca




					bid.clubbid.com


----------



## Tom O (Nov 5, 2022)

Nice arbour press








						The Dumont Corporation, No. 3 Arbor Press
					

This item is part of the online auction: Edmonton, AB - November  9, 2022 - Absolute Public Complete Dispersal Auction for W.R. Scott Equipment Ltd.. Bidding starts Oct 26 and ends Nov 9. Item is loca




					bid.clubbid.com


----------

